# Ladies: Would you date a man that has a Waifu?



## arnie

Discuss.


----------



## Kind Of

I don't care if someone fancies an anime character, but bringing a body pillow out in public is nope.


----------



## mezzoforte

Lol. I almost bought one of those body pillows.


----------



## markwalters2

Real men carry waifus


----------



## Nathan18

I hope that first picture isn't real. For his sake.


----------



## cocooned

Kind Of said:


> I don't care if someone fancies an anime character, but bringing a body pillow out in public is nope.


People actually do this? Not as a joke? Please say no. Please..


----------



## Waifu

Are these things just internet jokes or is this real and there are actually people who have pillows with anime girls on them for dirty purposes?


----------



## Thedood




----------



## gunner21

dafuq is a waifu?


----------



## nubly

arnie said:


> Discuss.


This guy must spend a lot on hentai and tissue paper.


----------



## JustThisGuy

I just came in to see what a waifu was. Carry on.


----------



## Nunuc

I thought it was just Engrished "wife", not "****ing pillows" ???


----------



## SuperSky

Body pillow, sure. Body pillow with anime on it... Eehhhh... I might need him to get rid of it if things were to get serious.


----------



## W A N D E R L U S T

It'd be like third wheeling the whole entire relationship. With me being the third wheel...


----------



## Sacrieur

And betray my waifu?


----------



## PandaBearx

I can't.


----------



## Rixy

It must really knock a girl's confidence if they had to compete with a pillow.


----------



## Swanhild

Only if he's willing to accept my husbando.


----------



## Awkto Awktavious




----------



## cosmicslop

edit: I think this is the only way you could lure a man with a waifu.


----------



## zookeeper

I try to live my life without being too judgmental. I figure, if you're doing your thing and you're not hurting anyone else, then good on you.

But then I see **** like this and I think that I'm being too kind. I mean, seriously? Life size anime pillows? That you take out in public??


----------



## laysiaj

Only if he's cool with sharing.


----------



## Yer Blues

Ah, I see. Waifu is Japanese for pillow. And you never know when you might need to take nap.


----------



## Steve French

True love goes beyonds the bounds of fabric and fiction.









Ah, such a romantic date with the waifu.


----------



## prettyful

will his blow up doll be tagging along too?


----------



## nullptr

I think muh waifu would be fine with a pillow waifu :O but i don't have a pillow waifu.


----------



## markwalters2

I don't think any woman should date a man without a waifu. That should be a requirement.

I mean.. what kind of man doesn't have a waifu?


----------



## zookeeper




----------



## cosmicslop

waifuuuu


----------



## pineapplebun

I think what would bother me most is just unhygienic I'd feel it is...carrying that all around public than bringing that back home onto your bed :S


And...the fact that I'd have to fight for his attention over an inanimate object lol xD


----------



## cosmicslop

Callsign said:


> Oh man this brings me back.


I think this thread is going to slowly convert someone on here to want to have to waifu and then they're going to post glorious threads on the Frustration forum about it. We need to post more waifu related things.


----------



## cosmicslop

^ As much as I want to leave this site, if advanced technology like that will influence what kind of loneliness people with experience, I'm going to have to stay on this site for another 20 years just to witness the change of thread topics. It's going to be is like a sad science fiction story. It's going to be like that movie 'Her' except worse.


----------



## cosmicslop

Callsign said:


> I think in just two years we will see an influx of 3d waifu cases. Two years mark my words. I'm totally cereal right now.
> 
> I think I good idea for a film would be a couple are having lots of problems in their relationship.. and their secret 'waifus', who at this stage in history are AI companions, are exposed to each-other, and fall in love. Something like each person in the relationship has had their ideals personified, what they wanted, fall for one another instead. I think that's just tragically beautiful.


That's beautiful. But then I scroll up to the pictures people posted in this thread and the poignant tone of your idea is lost and I start laughing. But you need to put a copyright on this idea as intellectual property. It's great. You don't know who may reading this forum.

edit: oops. I forgot words. :s


----------



## Just Lurking

What about someone who didn't even know what a Waifu was before entering this topic...

This is one of the most pathetic things I've ever laid eyes upon. _(...ranks right up there with having 13K posts on a social anxiety site...)_


----------



## mattmc

I'd like a woman more for having a waifu.










While we're on the topic a waifu can mean different things to people. Knew a cool guy whose favourite actress was his waifu. Not untypical. But while he loved her it wasn't about romance. It was more about her being his hero. She gave him strength, inspired him.

He was such a bro. I miss him. Last time I talked to him he ended up getting a social life. Hope he's doing well.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

arnie said:


>


 Is it just me or does that guy look like Jeffry Dahmer?


----------



## nubly

Awkto Awktavious said:


>


The original waifu. She does things that your waifu won't.


----------



## lethe1864

haha it's better than a blow up doll, but please refrain from using in public, so unhygenic :no


----------



## Ladysoul

I feel sorta ill.


----------

